# insulation screen covers



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a BC544 and would like to buy screen covers. Where is the best place to go? Online I mean not visit!!!


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We purchased ours from Taylormade and have been very pleased with them. Mind you, we did get them from a 'show' rather than online but they do have a website.

http://www.taylormade-covers.co.uk/


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you Cheryl!


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

We bought ours from Vancomfort and they are very good. I had to stick a piece of aluminium guttering above the side windows but the instructions were very good.

Bob


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Another vote for Van Comfort. Proper screens which fit without having to tuck bits into doors and windows.

Mike


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

....I have a set for sale if you are interested,complete with the drop down front and solar screen.Only used a few time and as good as new.PM me if you are interested.
curlyboy


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*External screen covers*

We have somewhere a set for a b564 if they will do the fiat ducato a class but the aluminium slidin profiles are not with them.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just received our second screen from Taylormade and I cant fault them. They do a 'long' version that covers the grill as well on our coachbuilt. Got six years out of our last screen cover that lived permantly on the van - except when driving of coarse !  

Steve


----------



## anneveronica (Jan 25, 2013)

Just to update, I bought the set from Curlyboy and they are perfect. My van seems to have the aluminium sliders installed although my screens are not that kind, but I find that they tuck well underneath the slides so water doesnt get under! I hadnt even noticed these fittings til I put the screens on.
Anne


----------



## lucylocket (Jan 13, 2012)

*Covers*

Taylormade best in our opinion, the silver screen we used to have started all flaking off and my man was covered in glitter, funny till he came in our "Mo" fits wonderful too. They do all the shows and based in Huddersfield
Brill


----------

